# Appetite Stimulant



## xtremenorthwest (Jan 24, 2008)

I am try to find out where I could buy cravex, it a appetite stimulant. Any help would be nice. What is on the market for appetite stimulant?


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

I have been told that certain garlic products made for aquarium fish may stimulate their appetites. We've used "Garlic Extreme" in the past which we were told would help their appetites and boost their immune systems. We started using the product to enhance our fish's immune systems. Our fish were eating before we began so i can't vouch for its efficacy as an appetite stimulant, but I do know that that is what it's used for.


----------

